# Sticky  HOW TO: build a custom sized rimless tank/sump



## spit.fire

TOOLS REQUIRED:

calking gun
silicone 1 or equiv
masking tape
glass
glass cutter
sander for sanding edges
second set of hands for assembly
tape measure (i like to use metric as its more accurate)
square
sharpie (washable or unless you have something to take permanent off with)

the design of the sump is quite simple as its a 17"x17"x14" cube divided into 4 compartments, i wont be going into detail about putting the baffles in as im not done making the baffles yet

total cost of the glass + 1 extra 12x12 piece for my 33 long was roughly 80$
probably could have got it cheaper but i was rushing it

So for this sump, i decided to be lazy and get all the glass cut from a glass shop for a couple reasons, #1 im lazy, #2 i ran out of 6mm glass

as far as cutting the glass i have no pics but you want to use a good quality glass cutter with some form of lubrication for the wheel, the most important thing when it comes to cutting is a nice square straight cut as if its out of square your panels wont sit tight together (gaps are bad)

so after all the glass is cut and polished, the next step is to mask for your calking (some people dont, but you end up with a way nicer tank if you do)

i went with a 1/4" bead for all the seams



















once all the masking is done, i precut a bunch of stips of masking tape about 6" long in order to hold the panes together once assembly begins

Now onto the assembly
IMO the best way to start is with a full width panel, i start by laying a bead of silicone along the bottom seam where my first panel is going to sit, after that i stand the first panel i tape the joint to minimize movement and get my helper (sliver) to hold it vertical until the second panel is in place










second is the 2 side panels, start by laying a bead on the connecting side of the bare panel and the bottom panel where your next pane is going in and insert the next panel. once it is in and all lined up more tape can be applied to the top corner to hold it in place to give your assistant a break

same goes for the second side panel

the last panel is simple, calk, put in place, tape










now the second last step, siliconing the inside of the tank

personally i like to let the tank sit at this point for 15 or so minutes to let the calking get a bit more tacky so the panels wont move, then i lay a 3/16th bead of silicon on all the inside corners and smooth it off with a steady even pressure with my finger

immediately after your silicon is smoothed off you want to remove the masking tape on the inside of the tank pulling it on an angle away from the corner

and voila, you almost have a beautiful new tank, all there's left to do is take a razor blade and clean up any silicone on the outside of the seams (once it has cured)

and heres a picture of my lap dogs


----------



## gklaw

Work of a pro


----------



## Sliver

why thank you... ;-)


----------



## Claudia

Nice job u 2  U got hairy helpers too huh lol


----------



## Sliver

i think with a little more practice i could become a professional vice...


----------



## kacairns

Thanks, I was going to do this in a month or two so you saved me from doing a full writeup while I do it! =)


----------



## dabandit1

Sliver said:


> i think with a little more practice i could become a professional vice...


Lmao
Nice thread,good tip on the premasking


----------



## spit.fire

Handiest little vises ever










Used to clamp 2 items together at 90degrees


----------



## dabandit1

But then how are professional vises like sliver supposed to make a living


----------

